# Aldi Car Socket Adaptor



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_30486.htm

Would this be suitable for cutting off the plug and connecting directly to the leisure battery?

If so, as the cable doesn't appear to be colour coded, how do I find the pos/neutral?

John


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes it is but why not connect it directly into your existing 12V socket in the habitation area. I can guarantee that you have one.
If you connect to your leisure battery, you will need to fit a fuse. To check polarity, take the existing plug apart before cutting it off. The lead to the centre pin is positive.
Gerry


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

as above, but remember not to try to use too many high amperage units at once as you may fuse your socket


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The plug has a built-in fuse so you would need to fit an in-line one if you cut the plug off.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Yes it is but why not connect it directly into your existing 12V socket in the habitation area. I can guarantee that you have one.
> If you connect to your leisure battery, you will need to fit a fuse. To check polarity, take the existing plug apart before cutting it off. The lead to the centre pin is positive.
> Gerry[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I fitted one of these to my leisure battery under my drivers seat. I just wired in a plug socket and put an inline fuse in, and plugged this in. I attached it to the side of the sofa , charges our mobiles ok. I put 5 amp mini fuse in mine

Gary


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

namder said:


> . . . My only 12v sockets are on the dash, connected to the engine battery(can anyone tell me what use these are when on site). . . . John


Some 'vans have a split charger, if not many are fitted with BatteryMaster devices, either of which means that when connected to EHU on site both leisure and engine batteries are kept topped up.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The black 2-core cable will have one plain core which is negative, and the other will have a moulded ridge or have a white tracer, which is positive.

Peter


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

they also have a portable hd satellite system for sale on sunday

joe


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

namder said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is but why not connect it directly into your existing 12V socket in the habitation area. I can guarantee that you have one.
> ...


----------

